# Air Navs on which air craft?



## cpl-cam (2 Jan 2005)

To add to my long list of air nav questions. 
I was looking through the DND site and I looked up which aircraft had air navs on them but allot of them didn't specify how many if any air navs they have.

CC-138 Twin Otter - no crew numbers mentioned
CP-140A Arcturus - the site says that it is just like the CP-140 Aurora except it doesn't have anti sub capabilities so does it still have 4 navs?
CC-115 Buffalo - it only says 6 (SAR) or 4 (Transport) is it just 1 for each?
CH-149 Cormorant - no crew numbers mentioned
CC-130 Hercules - 7 (SAR) or 2 pilots, 1 navigator, 1 flight engineer, and 1 Loadmaster (Transport) For this is the only difference in crew numbers 2 extra SAR parachutists?
CC-150 Polaris - no crew numbers mentioned

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zoomie (2 Jan 2005)

Cameron Kessler said:
			
		

> CC-138 Twin Otter - Zero
> CP-140A Arcturus -   Zero - this aircraft is being retired under AIMP
> CC-115 Buffalo -  One
> CH-149 Cormorant -  Zero
> ...



Only the Sea-thing, Aurora, Herc, Buff and Gonzo have Air Navs.


----------



## Sam69 (2 Jan 2005)

Correct me if I am wrong - but isn't the CC-150 "T" supposed to carry a nav for the in-flight refuelling mission?

Sam


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jan 2005)

Sam69 said:
			
		

> Correct me if I am wrong - but isn't the CC-150 "T" supposed to carry a nav for the in-flight refuelling mission?
> 
> Sam



I beleive that you are correct, i remember reading this somewhere.

Inch,

CT-142s do not have navigators in the crew as per say, but i am assuming you knew this.

Kameron,

Loadmasters are on CC-130s for both the SAR and transport missions,
CC-138 twin Otter has 2 pilots and a tech crewman,
CH-149 Cormorant has 2 pilots, flight engineer plus SAR techs 
CC-150 is 2 pilots plus either a loadmaster ( cargo missions) or cabin service crew (passengers)


----------



## cpl-cam (3 Jan 2005)

Thanks, sounds like lots of different options for hopeful air navs like me.


----------



## Inch (3 Jan 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Inch,
> 
> CT-142s do not have navigators in the crew as per say, but i am assuming you knew this.



I says pardon? You mean Zoomie right?


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jan 2005)

Inch said:
			
		

> I says pardon? You mean Zoomie right?



Inch, zoomie, bograt.......same thing !!


----------



## Bograt (3 Jan 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Inch, zoomie, bograt.......same thing !!



Somehow this tune from my ol Sesame Street Days came back to me....
"One of these things is not like the other, one of these just don't belong....."


----------



## Zoomie (3 Jan 2005)

Ahem, this is Zoomie typing now...

Sam - I never heard that about the new tanker Polaris - but it makes sense.   Where will they sit - have you seen the flight deck on those planes?

Aesop - I know the Gonzo doesn't carry an Air Nav as part of its complement, only students and their instructors.  I think having a CP-142 would be a nice posting - low level coastal crawl in a Dash-8 - just like what I do in the Buff but with a more up to date flight deck.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jan 2005)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Aesop - I know the Gonzo doesn't carry an Air Nav as part of its complement, only students and their instructors.   I think having a CP-142 would be a nice posting - low level coastal crawl in a Dash-8 - just like what I do in the Buff but with a more up to date flight deck.



Yeah, i figured you did but other people might not so i decided to point it out.  The dash-8 would make a good maritime patrol plane, sorta like when we used to have the tracker.  No big enough to handle ASW but good for short range survailance.  The APS-504 is a good radar and the comms system isn't bad at all.  We have a good time on our flights with the system, lots of room for an MPA adaptation.


----------



## Sam69 (3 Jan 2005)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Sam - I never heard that about the new tanker Polaris - but it makes sense.   Where will they sit - have you seen the flight deck on those planes?



I remember seeing a slide from a ppt presentation that had a gucci computer generated image of a "workstation" that they were going to add in to the cabin of the aircraft. IIRC (and my memory is weak on this one), I think the station was "modularized" in that it could be removed when the aircraft was not being used in the A2A Tanker mode. But maybe that was an option... I don't remember.


----------

